# Take a guess



## Hiver (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you guess what hybrids these snakes are


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 30, 2010)

first is a green python x carpet second ummmm just guessing a jungle x diamond or a jungle x olive?


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 30, 2010)

1 = carpondro 
2 = juvenile carpondro


----------



## schroomy (Aug 31, 2010)

1=Carprondro

2=Carpalls


----------



## thals (Aug 31, 2010)

schroomy said:


> 1=Carprondro
> 
> 2=Carpalls


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah i agree with schroomy


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 31, 2010)

.. second one looks too skinny to have any ball python in it, then again i have never seen or heard of the carpall hybrid before so god only knows (im guessing it means carpet x ball python?). my guess is both carpondros


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 31, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> 1 = carpondro
> 2 = juvenile carpondro



im wrong and you's are right, 
1st is definately a carpondro and 2nd is a carpall,i have seen both of these pics a while ago and only just recalled them


----------



## najanaja (Aug 31, 2010)

the first definantly looks like a Carpondro..
But the second to me looks like a carscubber lol
Id say Jungle/Scrubbie in the second pic


----------



## 1issie (Aug 31, 2010)

1.GTPxcarpet i think
2.jungle and something dunno


----------

